# Smoking



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Chicken, beef, pork and peppers! Came out great but no pictures. Everything went too fast!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice spread. Might have to be an early lunch.
thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet looks tasty


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

